# LAN not working in Fedora Core 5 with Asrock Dual SATA2 Mobo



## urchin (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello,

I am sorry for posting a problem as my first post but I have become tired of this - I have searched the internet and found no help so turned to this forum -

I have an Asrock Dual Sata2 Mobo and I have WinXP Pro on one and Linux Fedora Core 5 on the other hard drive - my only problem is that Fedora Core 5 doesnt recognizes my on board Lan, rest everything else works just fine - is there any way around it? I know asrock doesnt makes its LAN driver for Fedora Core 5 - Has anyone able to run their onboard LAN successfully on Asrock Dual SATA2 on Fedora?

I will appreciate any suggestions.

Thanks
urchin


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm afraid I'm no expert on Linux but unless you know what you're doing drivers can be a pain. My two recommendations would be to find out if any other hardware manufacturers use the same specification for your LAN as Asrock and see if they have linux drivers (ie my Belkin wireless LAN card can use Ralink drivers). Another option could be to try another Linux distro, when Fedora refused to use my Wireless LAN card I moved to Ubuntu, admittedly it lacks the features and control of Fedora but I'm a Linux noob so it suits me quite nicely. Hope you work it out somehow, sorry I can't help more.


----------



## urchin (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Jimmy, I have the ULI PCI Fast Ethernet Controller in my Asrock Dual SATA2 mobo, are there any drivers available for this contorller for fedora?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Nov 15, 2006)

This site looks hopeful... if you have a number on that list which is anything to do with your network adaptor - they do have Linux drivers for some of them.

Another very cheap option would be to get a new basic ethernet adaptor, here in the UK you can buy them for about £3 some places so they're very cheap now, you should certainly be able to find one for under £10 almost anywhere.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 15, 2006)

Drivers are a pain.  I had the same problem.  It took 4 hours until I fixed it.  I had to edit and create my own files...  Asus had some, but not all linux drivers on the site.


----------



## urchin (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks like getting a cheap ethernet adapter seems to be the only option I have as the drivers did not work - also wanna make sure that whatever ethernet adapter I buy, it should be compatible with Fedora. 

Thanks once again Jimmy


----------



## strick94u (Nov 16, 2006)

You need a hardware based controller like 3com ECT


----------



## urchin (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks strick94u for the info, I will definately look into it.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't know that ULI controller though I bet it's in the same league as Realtek, ADMtek etc. You could add the driver to the kernel or something like that, which I can't help you with since I'm no Linux user (let alone an expert) However buying a used Intel PRO 100 or 905c card from ebay is a very simple solution. These cards are dirt cheap and perform really well. They're also supported by nearly anything. (including apples and the chimney, just in case somebody doubts my "nearly anything" statement)


----------



## strick94u (Nov 16, 2006)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I don't know that ULI controller though I bet it's in the same league as Realtek, ADMtek etc. You could add the driver to the kernel or something like that, which I can't help you with since I'm no Linux user (let alone an expert) However buying a used Intel PRO 100 or 905c card from ebay is a very simple solution. These cards are dirt cheap and perform really well. They're also supported by nearly anything. (including apples and the chimney, just in case somebody doubts my "nearly anything" statement)



My board has a real tec lan 10/100/1000 and I thought for sure it would not work but linux loaded it on its own who knows and yes that intel card will work have one in my server


----------

